# Hello Forum!



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

WOW!
This is the first time I have ever been to a cat forum!
Hello everyone! See you on the boards!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Dawn and Bosco. Welcome!

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Cute kitty, let's see some pics! :wink:


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Well.....the pic in my siggy is the absolutely best picture
I have ever taken of any of my pets! LOL  
In the original pic, he is sleeping in the baby crib....
it's pretty cool! 

Thank you all for the welcome!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## TiggysMum (Apr 22, 2004)

Welcome Dawn! Which country are you from?


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I live in Wisconsin, US..
I will have to ad in my profile.


----------

